# banana build? waaat?



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

dual 400c
5 gallon tank.
front aero sports
rear slam re5s
8 1/4" Asco valves
7 avs rocker switch
2 dual needle viair gauges
1 single needle viair gauge
pressure switch
relay

on this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4299588


_Modified by tico_gti at 8:12 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: banana build? waaat? (tico_gti)*

Fixed it for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: banana build? waaat? (mikegilbert)*

thank ya. im at work and i thought it wouldve posted correctly... guess not lol


_Modified by tico_gti at 8:27 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: banana build? waaat? (tico_gti)*

LM REPS? waaat?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: banana build? waaat? (tico_gti)*

looks like the tip of your banana got a little chocolate on it


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: banana build? waaat? (FastAndFurious)*

yea they will be gone soon... hopefully.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Soon everyone in Texas will be on air.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*









Get it done Robert.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Soon everyone in Texas will be on air.

too late


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Epic air photoshoot sunday hopefully? See you guys at Justins


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Epic air photoshoot sunday hopefully? See you guys at Justins









Shiiitttt if we can get this one knockedout as quick as jason's def possible..
Rob-O's spending the night tonight, we might jack it up and pull wheels and who knows whats else..then wake up balls ass early tomorrow and get going on the management and the trunk set up.
Then to hit the suspension, i think we are waiting for... uhmm Ceasar?? and AJ, i'm sure i'll try my hand at it, but i've never worked on a MKV.
Rob-o stoked to see you go air, get ready tomorrow
















_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Soon everyone in Texas will be on air.

I have mixed feelings about this, but hey it's awesome to see so many more well modded VWs running around TX these days. i remember about ~2 yrs ago yes there were some well modded cars, but NOTHING like now.
Anyways, sorry Rob-o totally offtopic, werd.
Pics to come.



_Modified by Still Fantana at 7:44 AM 7-11-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Me and AJ will be heading out in there in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I got everything packed up and ready; box fans, towels, extra line, terminals, your sunglasses, etc


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

sweet cant wait! i have everything ready to plug in and go!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Install is going good but it's so damn hot


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Sick can't wait to see pics


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Soon everyone on vortex will be on air.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfdubvdub* »_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

sweet deal bnana, havent seen you in the hood since that one time. were peacing out of it though


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

I finished editting ha;f the pics, going to finish the other half tonight and post em up...
Car looks so legit tho


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Nice Justin, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

need pics now


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

It looks sooo legit, still a few things that we will have to work out.
He/we didnt know how we wanted to mount the tank so it's just hanging out back there, the guages need to find a permanent home, and...need to get it lower


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

is the cell phone pic aired out? cause it looks like it's on coils. no offense just not low enough yet


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

front fender is almost even with the wheels
needs smaller tires


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

I'd say its close to how my wheel sitts in proportion to my front fenders maybe a few mm higher all the way around.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

cell phone picture fails.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

ya ya, i'll get some up tonight maybe


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_cell phone picture fails. 

it was the best I could do
I just took it and uploaded to facebook. I diidnt know it was going to be only finished pic


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

Well maybe if we had someone besides the main installer takin pics it wouldnt have to wait this long


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_is the cell phone pic aired out? cause it looks like it's on coils. no offense just not low enough yet 

none taken








its not as low as i want it to be but i mainly installed it because of my driveway. going to put some spacers and do some body work b4 i try to go lower, but im def getting smaller tires. running 225/40s now but im going to throw 215/35s in the front...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh oh.. another TX car.. werd.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Alright, so Rob-o decided it was time for air and unfortunately since i've known him since the 2nd grade...he came to me
*Disclaimer: Once again this is NOT a Santi build







, i was only given a 20 for beer and food and drank throughout the day







, so my services and trouble are all on charity basis*
night before: last pics w. this stance (and bad pics at that)

















clean'd out trunk









getting ready









uh oh ripped apart the interior to run the switchbox underneath the carpet









rear bags in..









switchbox









getting there..









Your's truely..hard at work









cleaned up lines









looked who stopped by..

































time for a shoot..
















































































Big ups to Molina, AJ, Jason, Ross for lending some help and time...
This ISNT as low as it's going to be, just talked to Santi about modding the bearing on the fronts, plus he needs some spacers all around and smaller tires upfront which will come over time.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ 
looked who stopped by..












Dang...my car actually looks low in that pic.

Like I said on DFDUBS, Robert car looks amazing, glad I was able to be somewhat apart of the install. Good day, glad it wasnt hot or anything.....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Ya Ross, i got some decent shots of your car and Robs, i didnt edit all of them..i'll have to send you the rest or something.
the whole thing being shaved =















Door cups next


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Ya Ross, i got some decent shots of your car and Robs, i didnt edit all of them..i'll have to send you the rest or something.
the whole thing being shaved =















Door cups next










I'm gonna shave the bumpers before doors. And when/if I do id prolly just shave the whole handle and have poppers, I know kinda mini truck, but looks clean.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

we cut the strut bearing and got it a lower over the weekend
fronts are 22.25" with "fat" tires


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

update: 
Fender has finally been fixed
New Euro front lip has been put on 
New front set up will be on monday


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

Can't wait to see the new fronts.........


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

b6 struts =! mkv jetta struts
We spent a good bit of time boring out the upper strut holes for the studs at the top of the strut.
Sh!ts looowwww though. he needs smaller tires and spacers like crazy.
Didnt get to take any pics since it was almost 2am when we finished tuesday.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

before - bags over h&r coils








after - mason tech








dirty cars

























































_Modified by f_399 at 3:52 PM 9-5-2009_


_Modified by f_399 at 3:53 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

I want to thank Justin (still fantana), molina, aj and cesar for helping me install these things. I want to also thank Squillo for the great deal and Santi for the quick shipping.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

ghey, i kicked this car when i got in the parking lot today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Your car needs more yellow!!!! Nice stance though.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

glad i could help on something little!


----------



## danmolina22 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

come help with mine now!!!!!!!!. i dont know waht the **** im doingggg


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (danmolina22)*

Yaaaaa, Robert wouldnt be the one to ask for help


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

now that the fronts are low are you gonna get the back low?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Backs low enough....IMO 
rake stance looks sick compared to half tucked 18" wheel out back and tucking some lip upfront.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Backs low enough....IMO 
rake stance looks sick compared to half tucked 18" wheel out back and tucking some lip upfront.

if it can tuck lip up front it should be able to do the same in the rear. raked ride height is a-ok but all out i would like to see the rear lower.


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

the rears are going a bit lower this weekend. they will be sitting right at the lip by the end of the day on saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tico_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tico_gti* »_the rears are going a bit lower this weekend. they will be sitting right at the lip by the end of the day on saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

we got the fender to lay right on the lip. I think AJ took some pics.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tico_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tico_gti* »_we got the fender to lay right on the lip. I think AJ took some pics.

it was raining so hard it was a bad blurry picture http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
here is one in the garage just after it got off the jacks, it got lower when you drove around the block










_Modified by f_399 at 6:56 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tico_gti)*

1. That should have been a factory colour for the GLI
2. That isnt Farenheit..... whats with the stick
3. Awesome


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Car looks great man, glad I could help


_Modified by Squillo at 11:42 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that rear needs to come down jsut a tad to tuck the rims just a little and still ahve some front rake...


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that rear needs to come down jsut a tad to tuck the rims just a little and still ahve some front rake... 

pretty sure the rear brackets have plenty room to cut some off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_1. That should have been a factory colour for the GLI
2. That isnt Farenheit..... whats with the stick
3. Awesome

That is a Fahrenheit gli..


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

there sure is. im getting a little something for the car this week










_Modified by tico_gti at 10:56 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

Cars look sick guys!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was thinking about moving to Texas. I am in CT rite now, and we wanna move but not sure what part of Texas to go to. Hows the market where you guys are?? Expensive houses?? I wanna get into a whole new dub scene oth3er than whats around here. Any help you guys could give me would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (FirstVDub)*

there is soo much land, houses are cheaper compared to either coast


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Very cheap. Im looking into getting into another house. I found a nice 4 bed 2bath with a 2 car garage for 66k in excellent condition in a great part of town, Mesquite. The deals are out there.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

Eww Mesquite


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

shut it hoe. Your still going to come visit


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

We need to make/get a gauge cpod ASAP, son..you needs it.


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

lol i actually JUST ordered it


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tico_gti)*


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

both yalls cars look sooo good
i'm so close to trading my mk4 for a mk5 lol


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

DO IIIITTTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

the gauge pod is FINALLY in, now i have to figure out when I have time (and Mr. Fantana of course) to take everything apart... hmmm...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

Lets get a sunday going in the next week or so for sure... You need to grab some unions and some more 1/4" line and we'll be ready to do this...
yessss more ripping apart of a mkv


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

haha yes sir, we ripped the rear now lets rip the front (so kinky wtf)


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

LOL, i'm down


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I blew a bag on tuesday. As a result Santi overnighted me a new one with no problems! Thank you again man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The new wheels will also be on later this afternoon


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

can't wait


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tico_gti* »_
The new wheels will also be on later this afternoon










ooohhh


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

those the new mason tech front air struts?


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

Those are the old ones


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

Why don't I see wheels on yet?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

the new wheels are a myth


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*

it was all hype, Roberts on steelies he doesnt even have real wheels


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i saw pics of a yellow jetta on cinder blocks did the wheels get jacked?


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

What myth??


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (tico_gti)*

Pchop


----------



## tico_gti (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (tico_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tico_gti* »_









you think your cool or something?


----------



## cruisin11 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_Pchop

X2


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (cruisin11)*

Congrats Robert on the Prom queen award, car looked hawt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Looked sick yesterday!








A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Drew


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i love this car bro


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*

On every car I see in this thread (all sweet BTW) I notice that no one has addressed the rear suspension geometry (for lack of better terms). What I'm looking at is when the car gets slammed down, the rear wheel moves forward in the wheelwell... would look absolutely perfect if this issue were addressed. Any plans for that? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (69L7)*

are you talking about the MK4's or the mk5's?
The mk4's do that because of the rear single beam. you can help remedy the problem a little by using great plates from masontech.
The mk5's have IRS. they camber in but don't move forward.


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

You're right, I see it on MK4s all the time. So what you're saying is that it's impossible for this condition to happen to MK5s due to the suspension geometry? If that's the case then I guess it makes sense just how you explain it. 
But FWIW, my Squareback has IRS and also suffers from this condition (rear wheel casters forward when slammed). I have a few friends with MK5s so I'm just trying to educate myself. 
EDIT: Yeah I relooked through the thread and for sure I see it on the Beetle and the MK4 GTI. I swear I swear I see it a tiny tiny tiny bit on the MK5s, but I guess it could just be the shape of the wheelwell. Either way, all sweet rides.


_Modified by 69L7 at 7:33 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (69L7)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Saw it last night before it got completed today, pod looks good D


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

good stuff!


----------

